# What happened to my thread about Vatican?



## CouldItBeSo

I started a thread about the Vatican downloading illegal torrents, lesbian porn amongst others, why was it deleted? Mind you it included a link to the source of the news story.


----------



## Amplexor

The thread turned into nothing more that baiting and bashing. I deleted it.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

How is this different from *numerous *threads bashing and baiting liberals, leftists or democrats by posters hambone, conrad and unbelievable? Why did you decide to delete the whole thread instead of deleting the posts that upset you? Are you taking a political stance with this approach? You have closed three of my threads now. Can you give an honest answer instead of cowardly hiding behind your superuser status like deejo or some other moderators here do.


----------



## Amplexor

CouldItBeSo said:


> How is this different from *numerous *threads bashing and baiting liberals, leftists or democrats by posters hambone, conrad and unbelievable? Why did you decide to delete the whole thread instead of deleting the posts that upset you? Are you taking a political stance with this approach? You have closed three of my threads now.


First off "I" have deleted one of your threads. Two other were locked but not by me. I don't know who or why and I don't really care. I also noted multiple threads locked or deleted by mods of the other members you mention here. I know I locked a couple of them. There are also active threads started by very left leaning members. They are subject to the same rules as everyone else. The P&R section takes a lot of the mods' time to keep clean. A lot of times we don't prune the threads, it just gets too tedious. They are locked or deleted and everyone generally knows the reason why. I deleted this thread because of the light handed jokes about the abuses of children by priests. Yes, I am Catholic and nothing shames me more in my faith then this issue. It is a very sensitive issue with me and I am no fan of the Vatican, Popes JPII or Benedict because of it. 

Secondly if I was going to hide behind my super user status, I wouldn't have have responded to this thread in the first place. Just banned you and moved on.




CouldItBeSo said:


> Can you give an honest answer instead of cowardly hiding behind your superuser status like deejo or some other moderators here do.


While you are in the forums guidelines section, I would suggest you review the rules. The forum does not allow disrespectful posts towards member or baiting. This statement pretty much disregards both.


----------



## Amplexor

Oh Crap, I forgot another rule and that is not to open multiple accounts especially after being banned from the forum. Thanks Suspecting, you've made my job so much easier. I appreciate your "Outing" your self. Bye!


----------



## Cosmos

I can never understand those who argue with and attack mods.:scratchhead:


----------



## Deejo

Cosmos said:


> I can never understand those who argue with and attack mods.:scratchhead:


We think they're cute ...


----------

